# Friday Funny..



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The following is an exchange of correspondence between a customer and the
Irish Rail:

Gentlemen, I have been riding trains daily for the last two years, and the
service seems to be getting worse every day. I am tired of standing in the
aisle all the time, on a 14-mile trip. I think the transportation system is
worse than that enjoyed by people 2,000 years ago.

Yours truly, Patrick Finnegan
******************

Dear Mr. Finnegan, We received your letter with reference to the
shortcomings of our service, and believe you are somewhat confused in your
history. The only mode of transportation 2,000 years ago was by foot.

Sincerely, Larnrod Eireann
******************

Gentlemen, I am in receipt of your letter, and I think you are the ones who
are confused in your history. If you will refer to the Bible, Book of David
9th Chapter, you will find that Balaam rode to town on his ass. That,
gentlemen, is something I have not been able to do, on your train, during
the last two years!

Sincerely Patrick Finnegan


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Sounds like my train to Dublin.

I wonder who wrote that letter, must have a closer look for Patrick Finnegan.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

As an ex-commuter on London's Underground, that's excellent! :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Quality


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Still funny on sat :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

